# Road bike came with Shimano PD-M505 Pedals.



## Ron310 (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't know what a Shimano PD-M505 Pedals are doing on a road bike. Is this common? 

I need to get shoes and I don't know if I should just be getting road specific pedals and shoes or just the shoes for the PD-M505 pedals that are SPD compatible.

Thank you in advance for all the inputs.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Pedals are a personal preference. Plenty of people put SPD pedals on road bikes because:

1. They clip in on either side (helps if you're not used to clipless)
2. You can actually walk in MTB shoes (not so much the case with road shoes)


----------



## CougarTrek (May 5, 2008)

Reason is probably they are cheap and beginner friendly (adjustable tension, double sided, walkable shoes....)

I'm actually surprised it came with anything other than crappy flats, but still, the manufacturer is essentially expecting you to throw them away unless on the off chance you are completely new to the sport and don't care yet, so they threw the cheapest most beginner friendly thing they could on there.

Perfectly fine pedals if you want to use them (all my bikes have XT, which is essentially the same), and you can use them with most road shoes as well. Or don't, and go get the road pedals you want.


----------



## |3iker (Jan 12, 2010)

My road bike has M520 successor to the m505. I love it. Like the 2nd poster wrote, I get to use SPD shoes that I can walk around without making me look like someone trying to practice Tap-Dancing. 
My commuter bike has M505 with a flat platform on one side. These SPDs are rugged and easy to use from experience.
But if you are a hardcore roadie, then SLs are the way to go. I think they have better power transfer.


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

These pedals are very universal and certainly fine on any bike so if you like them great if not sell them and get what you prefer.


----------



## Ron310 (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks guys! I've seen a couple of road bike shoes that are SPD compatible though... I'll check how they fit first.


----------



## w4nd3r (Dec 31, 2008)

I have them on my road bike, but only because I had them on my mountain bike first and I didn't want to buy another pair of shoes.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

If you anticipate getting regular road pedals in the future, buy some road shoes and get the $10 Shimano adapters.

http://www.trisports.com/shspdad.html


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

I have them on both my CX bike and Cervelo Road bike. I just prefer the SPD feel. I use MTB shoes on the cross bike, and SPD compatible road shoes on the road bike.


----------



## mccurdy21 (Mar 31, 2009)

I have them on my road and mountain bike...
1. I got them off of CL for $25 bucks
2. First time using clipless so I had no exp with anything else.
3. One pair of shoes for 2 bikes.
4. They work just fine.


----------



## f3rg (May 11, 2008)

w4nd3r said:


> I have them on my road bike, but only because I had them on my mountain bike first and I didn't want to buy another pair of shoes.


Pretty much the same here. M540s on my MTB, and M520s on my road bike.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

1. remove them
2. install some good road pedals
3. ride happy


----------



## dust3313 (Jul 30, 2010)

I rock mountain bike pedals (crank bro candies) on my road bike for the same reason as others. two bikes one pair of shoes.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Most good quality road bikes do not come with pedals. Sounds like your LBS just threw these on.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I like spd because I like to be able to walk when I get off the bike. I use a GOOD Sidi mtn bike shoe and I like them


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

^^^ thats exactly what i use and have for about 6yrs now.


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes, walking is under-rated in the road-bike community.

What pedals are those? Sleek.

I use Eggbeaters on my MTB and road bike, and platforms on my commuter. I've grown quite fond of the platforms.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

PD A 520

large platform as well, I love them


----------

